
Chinese QQ Browser Caught Sending User Data to Its Servers - Jerry2
https://citizenlab.org/2016/03/researchers-identify-major-security-and-privacy-issues-in-popular-china-browser-application-qq/
======
contingencies
_The Android version of the browser transmits personally identifiable data,
including a user’s search terms, the URLs of visited websites, nearby WiFi
access points, and the user’s IMSI and IMEI identifiers, without encryption or
with easily decrypted encryption_

Well call me a skeptic but save the final clause isn't this _exactly_ what
Google collects?

Because GPS is often too slow or cannot get a fix, location services are
usually based on using every single Android device to approximately geolocate
Wifi APs ... then send the data to Google, who tells your phone where it is
when it reports in the local APs.

